# Office Property



## Ashish (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

If a small business owner buys a property like office,is it treated as Expense?
Also what are the implications and advantages of this office property?
Appreciate your thoughts!

Regards
Ashish


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Yes, the interest portion of the mortgage is treated as a business expense. But so is rent. 

The pros and cons of owning versus renting an office are discussed here:
http://www.allbusiness.com/operations/facilities-real-estate-office-leasing/1166-1.html

There is a lot of information on the Web about this and it's easy to Google. Your questions, including those on another thread, suggest that you are new to business. What kind of research have you done prior to posting on the forum?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

If you can buy I say buy.

There are quite a few very nice office or industrial condos out there that are very reasonable priced. 

Even for retail space you can buy a mixed use commercial space with retail on the bottom and apartments up top and basement storage or light duty work space. 

The nice thing about mixed use commercial space is that because it is sold according to income generated and requires a large down payment it tends to be more reasonable priced than housing in Toronto.

Such spaces however are not as easily salable. This can work to your advantage when you are buying if people just want to get out of their property. Your certainly not likely to encounter multiple offers.


----------

